# Alcoholic E Liquid Flavours?



## KZOR (9/10/16)

I just made my first DIY with whiskey, rum and brandy flavours but just wanted to make sure that there are no alcohol present in those flavours.
Reason why I am asking is because I made a mix that is an amazing ADV for me and the taste has a definite alcoholic drink undertone that is hard to believe that there are is no alcohol present.
Could anyone help with this most probable idiotic question.


----------



## blujeenz (9/10/16)

KZOR said:


> I just made my first DIY with whiskey, rum and brandy flavours but just wanted to make sure that there are no alcohol present in those flavours.
> Reason why I am asking is because I made a mix that is an amazing ADV for me and the taste has a definite alcoholic drink undertone that is hard to believe that there are is no alcohol present.
> Could anyone help with this most probable idiotic question.


 If you can flambe it like a Chateaubriand steak at Cattle Baron's then it had alcohol. 
Needless to say the alcohol burns off and its the only real test I can think of.


----------



## MrSoomar (9/10/16)

Well how happy do u feel after 15 minutes of vaping this Juice?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/10/16)

I do know that the FA alcoholic beverage concentrates contain no alcohol. Love the juices I mix with them (brandy, whiskey, Jamaican Rum, Champagne, Gin). FA Gin is amazing. FA Oak works well with the brandy and whiskey.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (9/10/16)

Richio has a list of TFA concentrates on his site which contain ethyl alcohol. Geoff also notes that Clyrolinx Jagermeister contains alcohol but none of his other concentrates do. It doesn't appear that the alcohol flavours are any more likely to contain alcohol than the rest. Of the 53 TFA flavours that contain ethyl alcohol, only 5 are ostensibly boozy flavours: Absinthe, Brandy, Irish Cream, Kentucky Bourbon and Mojito. There is stuff in there like Jackfruit, Juicy Peach, Peppermint, Black Tea, Graham Cracker, White Chocolate, etc, that you wouldn't think would contain alcohol.

@Andre, I'd like to try FA Gin. Do you just use it for basic Gin fruit cocktails, or have you found other uses for it?


----------



## Andre (10/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Richio has a list of TFA concentrates on his site which contain ethyl alcohol. Geoff also notes that Clyrolinx Jagermeister contains alcohol but none of his other concentrates do. It doesn't appear that the alcohol flavours are any more likely to contain alcohol than the rest. Of the 53 TFA flavours that contain ethyl alcohol, only 5 are ostensibly boozy flavours: Absinthe, Brandy, Irish Cream, Kentucky Bourbon and Mojito. There is stuff in there like Jackfruit, Juicy Peach, Peppermint, Black Tea, Graham Cracker, White Chocolate, etc, that you wouldn't think would contain alcohol.
> 
> @Andre, I'd like to try FA Gin. Do you just use it for basic Gin fruit cocktails, or have you found other uses for it?


I use FA Gin in Cafe de Paris, Long Island (old HIC recipe someone sent me) and HIC's to buy Corpse Reviver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

